# Euer Lieblings (Fun-)Item



## Thalak (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren welches Item in WoW ihr besonders gerne mögt, besonders lustig findet, etc. und immer/oft dabei habt.
Kein Item was einen großen Spielvorteil ergibt, wie S3 Schulter, Legendäre Waffen, T6 Rüstungsteile oder dergleichen, sondern Dinge die ihr anziehen/benutzen könnt, die aber nicht unbedingt für den Spielablauf in WoW maßgeblich sind. RPler werden da sicherlich andere Dinge nennen können als User auf non-RP Realms, aber irgendwas mag doch jeder besonders gern.

Ich hab z.B. diese Items immer bei mir im Rucksack. Nie in der Bank und manchmal auch angelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damals mit Ende 30 irgendwo bekommen und dann sogar das komplette Häkelset "gefarmt", mit freundlicher Unterstützung anderer Mitspieler. Manchmal, wenn ich irgendwo rumstehe und auf etwas warte, setze ich gerne diesen Hut auf. Find den irgendwie stylisch. Das restliche Set hab ich aber damals wegen Platzmangel in der Bank dann verkauft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Absolutes Funitem. Als ich das Ding nach einigen Stratholmgängen (solo mit 70, also schnell erledigt, da recht weit am Anfang) endlich bekommen hab, hab ich es natürlich in SW im Auktionshaus und am Briefkasten ausgiebig getestet. Mittlerweile kommt die Flöte nur noch selten zum Einsatz, aber dabei hab ich sie trotzdem immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unverzichtbar. Beim Urwasser farmen, oder wenn ich sonstwo mal tauche, wird sofort das Ding angelegt. Hab ich seit Level 27/28 immer dabei.


----------



## Knowme (29. Januar 2008)

Vor 2. k.a. mehr war es der Bauernbesen, der sah einfach nur "lustig" aus, wie ein "normaler" Besen halt.

Doch jetzt hat Blizz ihn leider hässlich gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onyxien (29. Januar 2008)

Latzhose des Stolperläufers 

Ich liebe diesen Namen und schlecht ist sie auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redtim (29. Januar 2008)

denn raketenhelm aus Nethersturm^^ sieht bei allen klassen geil aus.. bis auf tauren XD (was ich spiele^^)


----------



## Te-Rax (29. Januar 2008)

ich habe meinen Gnom mit den Braufest sache dekoriert...Sieht einfach Göttlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrxxx007 (29. Januar 2008)

die brille vom braufest schaut lustig aus und ist auch verdammt lustig =D und mojo der tolle kleine frosch nen super mini pet^^ auch sehr lustig find ich tückiche klaue und lustig wird es dann wenn der jenige der gegenüber vom ts² sitzt und sich verliest^^


----------



## Cernunos (29. Januar 2008)

Jemand nen Keks?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (29. Januar 2008)

es gibt ein paar Minipets die absoluten Kultstatus haben....zum Beispiel die von der Kindertagsquest....Dr. Wackel, Kolumbus, etc....ich find die klasse
Außerdem dieses Piknik set ausm Kartenspiel


----------



## Traklar (29. Januar 2008)

Das Teil hab ich von ner guten Freundin bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlord (29. Januar 2008)

Ich finde    " Die Aufhaltbare Macht" vom namen her geil^^ sonst diese Lila Ogerkostüm^^ oder der Fallschirmumhang!


----------



## Davidor (29. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bawagrog (29. Januar 2008)

Ganz klarer Favorit: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ein hübscher Stein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Gilde auf Gul'dan hat sich einem Drop in Ferelas folgend so genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - falls ihr lust habt wir scuhen noch aktive member ^^


----------



## Aregor (29. Januar 2008)

Das hier wurde vorhin an land gespült 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zusammen mit der hier....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aregor (29. Januar 2008)

Achso dashier hab ich vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frozen422 (29. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senzuality (29. Januar 2008)

Eindeutig das Teil hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlord (29. Januar 2008)

Nächste mal pls EDIT Button^^


BTT: Lol Treibholz^^


Finde noch geil:            Seife an der Schleife     oder     Hula-Puppe


----------



## Cay (29. Januar 2008)

Hm...was soll ich sagen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*gg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (29. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


will ich wegen dem Namen net wegtun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sonst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich auch nie fertiggemacht und so hab ich halt des drecks foto dabei ... wills aber net löschen wegen den knuffigen gnomen ^^

....

Was zwar noch nicht so alt und auch kein Fun-Item in dem Sinn is aber was ich auch nie hergebe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn grad kein Magier in der Nähe ist .. besser als nix ^^

und zum Abschluss noch etwas das alle schlägt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich schon ewig (^^) dabei ... wird auch nicht gelöscht .. weiss selber net warum ^^

mfg


----------



## Lahombre (29. Januar 2008)

Knowme schrieb:


> Vor 2. k.a. mehr war es der Bauernbesen, der sah einfach nur "lustig" aus, wie ein "normaler" Besen halt.
> 
> Doch jetzt hat Blizz ihn leider hässlich gemacht.
> 
> ...




na ja immer iost das net so


----------



## Kretain (29. Januar 2008)

Ganz klar Krümels Nudelholz^^^link


----------



## Semtexx (29. Januar 2008)

Ganz klar, immer dabei und hab auch schon 4 Stück:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beides von den lieben Allys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (29. Januar 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=9452

Eigentlich nutzlos aber zum entspannenden Tauchen perfekt (wenn man mal keine Lust auf raids, gruppen etc hat).


----------



## LordNero (1. Februar 2008)

mein lieblings item is immer noch der purpurbull energietrank (erinert mich irgendwie an RL) xD


----------



## Epimenion (1. Februar 2008)

Der Text ist einfach gut und so wahrheitsgemäß zwergische Angelrute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarkon (1. Februar 2008)

Also, ich hab eigentlich immer http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5462 dabei, also dies Furbolg Rute.

Und zur allgemeinen Belustigung das Braufestfässchen


----------



## Tackle (1. Februar 2008)

Hab den mal meiner Freundin zugeschickt. Die liest so gern:

Kitschiger Dreikupferroman

Gruß,
Tackle


----------



## Deadwool (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Lieblings Funitem im Moment. Das Teil gibt es im Kartenspiel (TCG)
Man kann damit Papierflieger herstellen und bis zu 5 Stück aufs mal anderen Spielern zuwerfen. Diese können sie wiederum an andere Spieler weitergeben. Nach 30 Minuten lösen sich die hergestellten Flieger auf. Besonders witzig wenn jmd gerade wegreitet oder wegfliegt. Die Flieger verfolgen denjenigen bis er stillsteht. 

Diese Mechanik, andere Spieler aktiv in den Spass einzubeziehen gefällt mir besonders daran. Dienen die meisten anderen Lootkarten aus dem Kartenspiel (Pets, Mounts) leider nur dazu anzugeben.


----------



## Kanaxai (1. Februar 2008)

Ich habe n Vergelter Pala hochgespielt und bin so oft in die Höllenfeuerzitadelle gegangen bis ich den
Höllenhäscher hatte.
Ich das ist die geilste überhaupt, nicht die meisten dps aber sieht mal stylisch aus.
Da haben die Grafikdesigner beste Arbeit geleistet.
Bin schon 70 aber hab sie noch auf der Bank und schaue sie immer gern an^^


----------



## Angrimssohn (1. Februar 2008)

Also meine Highlights sind





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakyo (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist das allergeilste xDDD


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. Februar 2008)

Eindeutig der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus dem Düsterbruch!


----------



## schoeni (1. Februar 2008)

Die aufhaltbare Macht

hat für mich fast schon kultstatus^^


----------



## Tontaube (1. Februar 2008)

Mein Favorit ist der Tierfelsen.


----------



## gnomi (1. Februar 2008)

Als echter Hesse kann ich hier nur sagen

Prickelnder Apfelwein
Heißer Apfelwein

ENDE


----------



## Stone2k (1. Februar 2008)

Einfacher Kilt  + Ärmelloses T-Shirt hat einfach nen hammer style an einem männlichen Tauren^^


----------



## aixo (1. Februar 2008)

Coole Items, die ihr da habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein absolutes Traumitem, was ich tragen durfte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mit 40 mühsam 200g zusammengefarmt und mir das Teil von einem Gierigen Sack gekauft.
Habe seit ich WoW spiele nebst mir nur ca 4 Char's mit der Axt getroffen. Meine hatte eisige Waffe
drauf, sieht schiiiick aus :-) Hab die auch immer noch @Bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Tragen kann man Sie ab 44 bis ungf.
55 - 60. (Scherbenwelt halt dann)

Ne Täuschungskugel werd ich mir irgendwann zulegen und die



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich zwar nicht, möcht ich aber mal in Aktion sehen *gg*
Guten Hunger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jülieee (1. Februar 2008)

den wolüertinger der iss einfach so schön knuffig süüüüz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich lieb den soooooooohhh...^^ und das braufestdirndl sieht bei meiner mensch schurkin einfach suuupi aus^^


----------



## Aelthas (1. Februar 2008)

Mein absoluter Liebling ist Mojo der Frosch.
EInfach zum knutschen *fg*

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## ~Asuka~ (1. Februar 2008)

Täuschungskugel ---> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=1973
Das Buch das einem erklärt wie man einen Menschen kocht ^^ (name grad vergessen)
Und mein größter Favo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Barkeepers Pulle^^ http://wow.buffed.de/?i=12791  besonders da es ein Dolch ist (sieht aba lustig aus)


----------



## TaiBlaine (1. Februar 2008)

also mein absolutes lieblingsfunitem ist der Dingelhopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich schäme mich auch nicht, ich liebe den film arielle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (natürlich nur in der originalsynchro *g*)


----------



## Angorius (1. Februar 2008)

mein Fun Item =) http://wow.buffed.de/?i=14023

Kochen Putzen und sonstiges xD


----------



## Ravenhawwk (1. Februar 2008)

Die Aufhaltbare Macht ist immer ein gern gesehenes Item (auch wegen dem Verkaufspreis).
Ansonsten mag ich das Pikante Deviat Supreme sehr gerne. Nett für Inis wenn man nicht reiten muss (als Skelett geht das ja nicht).


----------



## Heinzitaur (1. Februar 2008)

Is eigentlich kein Funitem (zumindest wars das vor BC bestimmt nicht), mittlerweile hats jedoch keinen rechten Nutzen mehr, da die beschworenen Mobs nur Lvl 60 sind:

Bedienstetenglöckchen der Barovs

Und dann noch wegen dem Namen (wurde weiter oben aber bereits schonmal gepostet):

Grom'tors Freund sein Vetter seine Tunika


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (1. Februar 2008)

meine lieblingsitems : 

schläfriger willy,täuschungskugel,braufestkleidung,dunkelwelpling und das fass das man beim braufest bekommt...


----------



## Amoniusi (1. Februar 2008)

mein favorit :  Ein Holzbein 

^^


----------



## Ambrym (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Heugabel! *_*

sehr bäuerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (1. Februar 2008)

Der Thread ist von heute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ist schon aufgelistet was ich alles hab. Wobei ich sowas wie die Tiefensporenkapseln weg gelassen hab, weil sie ja nicht wirklich was am Charakter verändern. Vllt. kann mir hier jemand mal erklären woher ich das Oger Kostüm krieg


----------



## Tolus (1. Februar 2008)

Eindeutig die Täuschungskugel^^
Mein Untoter Hexer wird immer zu nem Nachtelf Hexer xD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (1. Februar 2008)

ganz klar den raketen helm der ist zu geil^^


----------



## bLACKoPS (1. Februar 2008)

Also eins meiner ultimativen Funitems ist "Wirts Drittes Bein".
Für mich als alten Diablofanatiker eine nette erinnerung an alte zeiten.

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=9359

cya

bLACK


----------



## Tpohrl (1. Februar 2008)

immer wieder mal spaßig,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dieses Teil behält man nur wenn man das Qest "Raenes Säuberung" abbricht bevor die Rute wieder abgegeben wird.


----------



## Suina (1. Februar 2008)

Für mein Blutelfe absolut der hit: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22276 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerlinn (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Thihihi. xD


----------



## Evandan (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein wertvollster Besitz. Mein Schatz...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cashews (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eigentlich alles verwandlungs Items hier eines was noch nicht genannt wurde und auch nicht jeder hat


----------



## Kwax (1. Februar 2008)

Das hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werde gleich direkt mal Leute zusammen trommeln damit ich es krieg. Suche übrigens immer noch das Oger Kostüm bzw. jemanden der mir sagen kann wo ich das her bekomm.


----------



## Hasal (1. Februar 2008)

[Die aufhaltbare Macht] FTW!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (1. Februar 2008)

hmmmm^^

also glaube der eine ring und die aufhalbare macht sind echt die geilsden^^

irre ich mich oder gibt es nicht noch "der andere ring"

naja falls ihr den findet wer nett wenn den mal wer klinken kann^^

wenn nich sagt mir das ich mich irre xD


----------



## Hasal (1. Februar 2008)

Kwax schrieb:


> Der Thread ist von heute nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In Düsterbruch West glaube. Musst dann Items holen wobei eines beim Endgegner selbiger Ini ist.


----------



## drmuck (1. Februar 2008)

Des Kaisers neuer Umhang
das ist mein absolutes favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ingame ist der unsichtbar^^


----------



## simion (1. Februar 2008)

Kwax schrieb:


> Das hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gibt es 2mal. Hält aber unterschiedlich lange:
Düsterbruch Nord: 10 min
Trading Card Game :Ewig


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

Das item das man bekommt wenn man die av q beendet ;D schrittweisen zum sieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


täuschungskugel
s.i.e.g button .. schade das er nicht funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und natürlich die aufhaltbare macht ;D


----------



## Rudi TD (2. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe nackte Gnome  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht süchtig! Leider komm ich in Tanaris so selten vorbei.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein kleiner Kürbis. (Fast) immer dabei der kleine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bumm Bumm!! Ingis ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ionar (2. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht auf einem Gnom nur zu köstlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Endlich mal richtig fix zu Fuß sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snak3eyes (18. August 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5530 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (18. August 2008)

Admiralshut ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10030 )
und natürlich http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31337 + http://wow.buffed.de/guides/2050/haustiere...raft?petid=7543 (welchen ich noch brauche)
man selbst ist ein Schwarzdrache und einer fliegt hinter einem her :-)


----------



## Frostnova (18. August 2008)

sollte jeder taure im inventar haben^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Almepa (18. August 2008)

Wenn die Leute nicht spuren, kriegen sie eine mit dem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf die Nase!


----------



## Christian3012 (18. August 2008)

find die aufhaltbare macht einfach göttlich xD ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=25402 )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (18. August 2008)

Aregor schrieb:


> Achso dashier hab ich vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Viel zu große sig oO

Sorry für Off-Topic.

Meins ist..hmm..Kugel des Drachenwelpen . Verwandelt dich 5 mins in ein Roten Drachenwelpen *g* (name nicht genau)

lg ara


----------



## Tomtek (18. August 2008)

Das beste item ever^^

Die aufhaltbare Macht

Hier des gegenteil
Die unaufhaltbare Macht


----------



## Winn (18. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja...einfach nur schlamm halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nonsinn (18. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... damit sehe ich aus wie Don Kojote höchst persönlich.

und mein ständiger Begleiter ( Naja nur in Inis oder Städten. Als Rogue ist es schwer unauffällig zu bleiben wenn ein Pet neben einem sitzt. xD )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (19. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fun Item das net jeder hat


----------



## nerfi (19. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mir gedacht: alles klar. 
^^


----------



## grmlgrmpf (19. August 2008)

Merlord schrieb:


> " Die Aufhaltbare Macht"


/sign;  best item ever!


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (19. August 2008)

auf jedenfall 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## Moonlightwarrior (19. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor über 3 Jahren beim Leder Farmen für meinen Schurken gefunden. 3 Mobs, da war er.
Seitdem hat der mich fast überall hin begleitet.


----------



## derwaynez (19. August 2008)

Dartols Rute der Transformation   is cool


----------



## kio82 (19. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade im Low Level Bereich, wo es eh kaum besseres Zeugs gibt immer wieder nuetzlich um aus bloeden Situationen herauszukommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (19. August 2008)

Mein favorit:
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5428

hehe..... an alle hordler viel spass beim kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

